# Best Wishes to all



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

I hope each and everyone of you have a wonder Hoilday with your family and friends. I also hope the New Year brings more to each one of you than a personal best. May you and all your loved ones be blessed with good health and prosperity and continued sucess. 
Cheers Big Dave


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Seasons Greetings to all.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone, and lets hope for all new PB's this year, just not to much further, I need to be able to catch up.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.....uploading video right now, it will be up in a few.


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a Very Happy New Year to you and your family Big Dave
Wishing all on this site a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year
And a special Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all the Men and Woman in the Military Thank you and be safe out there
Fernando


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Right back at you Big Dave-- best wishes and Happy Holidays !!


----------



## NCangler308 (Nov 19, 2009)

Same to you and your family!! 

Merry Christmas to everybody on here and here's to a wonderful New Year!!!!!

Tight Lines,
Anthony


----------



## Rolland (Nov 1, 2004)

Best wishes and Happy Holidays to all !


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

back at you Dave and everybody else:fishing:


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Best wishes to everyone on the board, form down Under


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Mele Kalikimaka to all,
Don


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone and have a safe Holiday Season.

CB


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*Best Wishes*

To everyone best wishes and blessings not just for the holidays but for everyday!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Happy Holidays to all


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

All the best to you too,Dave.


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Happy Christmas and Happy New Year for you all!!!

Also Happy Holydays for all, I´m already in holydays, but the drums are avoiding my hooks.. a couple of days agó there was a big fishing with aprox 100 drums out of the water in the 20 to 35 Kg range.... but I wasn´t in the beach....


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

Best Wishes and Happy Newyear !!!!


----------

